# Best place to buy gateway in uk?



## SpeedPowered (Jan 31, 2015)

i decided to get an gateway but i dont know where to buy in the uk.i found some online stores by google but im affraid to get scammed.any ideas?thank you.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 31, 2015)

www.3dsgamerworld.com or www.teensy.co.uk both ship from the UK


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 31, 2015)

www.new3dscard.co.uk or https://www.playmods.co.uk/ both take paypal.


----------



## SpeedPowered (Jan 31, 2015)

i was on the point o check out  thx for this mech.playmods is way cheaper but out of stock ill go with new3ds...


----------



## ChrisRyan (Jan 31, 2015)

mech said:


> www.new3dscard.co.uk or https://www.playmods.co.uk/ both take paypal.



http://www.new3dscard.co.uk don't do PayPal though


----------



## SpeedPowered (Jan 31, 2015)

yeah but i saved 3 pounds...that i used to ged an 8 gb micro sd...(half of the money)


----------



## iViperz (Feb 1, 2015)

I've bought 2 gateways from www.playmods.co.uk
They ship from Cyprus is seems. I highly recommend them, I've gotten my Gateways in roughly a week per Gateway


----------



## ChrisRyan (Feb 1, 2015)

SpeedPowered said:


> yeah but i saved 3 pounds...that i used to ged an 8 gb micro sd...(half of the money)



Yes, I ordered from them last week. Still waiting for it to arrive


----------



## wezlyons (Feb 1, 2015)

I've ordered from both http://www.teensy.co.uk/ and http://www.new3dscard.co.uk/

Both took exactly a week to arrive.


----------



## ChrisRyan (Feb 1, 2015)

wezlyons said:


> I've ordered from both http://www.teensy.co.uk/ and http://www.new3dscard.co.uk/
> 
> Both took exactly a week to arrive.



Thanks for the info


----------



## Costello (Feb 2, 2015)

you posted in the wrong section, I moved your thread


----------



## SpeedPowered (Feb 2, 2015)

OK,the Costello for bring in my attention


----------

